# Society changes as times change...



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It's interesting to see how society has changed, often unnoticed, with technology or time...

Some examples:

The telephone.

It used to be, probably only 15-20 years ago that we called a place (thanks to landlines), now we expect to call people (thanks to cellphones).


Music

We used to buy albums, protect them, store them, now we buy individual songs digitally.


Watches

Many people have stopped wearing them.


Money

Most people pay with plastic.

What have you noticed?


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

The internet. First it was only on wired PCs but now it's everywhere - either WiFi or cellular.

GPS - never get lost again. Bye-bye paper maps and tripkits.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Many people still have landlines though that number is falling slowly it seems.

I also notice some people put a very high priority on monitoring their cell phones, like their life depended on it or something ... guess it's just a new social addiction.

TV/movies have changed, very few video stores now that were everywhere a decade ago. On demand/netflix seems to have taken hold.

Brick and Motar stores are losing out in favor of online retail for many items.

Vehicles are getting smarter, drivers appear to be getting worse.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Security camera's everywhere the changing face of our society .


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

No more block heaters. Cars are ultra reliable and require almost no service compared to when I started driving 50 years ago. They also go twice as far on a gallon of gas. 9/10 of the gas stations and garages that were on every corner then, have gone the way of the dodo birds.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

People not knowing how to cook. A lot more prepared foods...some of them not bad, especially when compared to TV dinners that used to taste like tin foil.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> People not knowing how to cook. A lot more prepared foods...some of them not bad, especially when compared to TV dinners that used to taste like tin foil.


Because of the internet I have found my cooking is so much better. Before wide use of internet I was once of those frozen dinner people, now, I am fantastic at cooking and make things that I would have never dream ed about.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I think TV programming is very different, especially for kids. They actually said Sesame Street now is different and faster pace because kids brains are becoming less focused, so the images are flashing up to 3 times faster than before. 

Society is much more instant gratification these days. No one wants to wait for anything.

I think the with instant information, and people constantly connected, they are less connected with people in Real life.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The pace of life is faster..........and everything from family connections to personal health..........suffers because of it.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Something really crucial yet often under the radar is fragmentation, and I've felt for years now that it's an extremely subtle and powerful social and cultural force.

What I mean by 'fragmentation' could also be described more broadly as specialization or 'niche-ing'. Let's take music as an example. It used to be, say in the 60's, that there was really one major genre of popular music that youth responded to- rock. And so we now have the classic rock icons like Hendrix or Led Zeppelin. Things started changing in the mid 70's with the advent of punk and disco, and now we have endless sub-genres of sub-genres and it's so specialized that for the most part, artists need to remain pigeonholed and play to their crowd in order to remain viable. Gone are the days when a band like Zeppelin could pull off six or eight genres in an album and keep growing their fan base. 

Or look at fashion- yes there were greasers, mods, beatniks, etc in the past, but now it's like you have to identify as something, be an extreme example of one segment of culture. "I'm a goth, I'm a bodybuilder, I'm a hipster", or whatever. I see this everywhere- everything has to be so XTREME.

The other thing I notice a lot is the self-centredness and sense of entitlement that is increasingly pervasive, and I am convinced it's a direct result of growing up online. Everyone is so desperate for their 15 minutes of fame- which is why people think have to tweet their every move all day; really cares what you're having for lunch. 

I've seen this manifest a lot in some employees- kind of a snarky 'too cool' thing to the point that it's a tangible shift in mindset between generations. 

And something else is that I think we have become almost obscenely politically correct and it makes me gag. Do I really have to accept every deviation? What if someone's beliefs or life choices are idiotic? (I almost said 'retarded' but then realized that would not be PC). Example- at one of the public pools I go to here in Vancouver, there is a transvestite who swims in full ladies street clothing, including a full-length dress, padded bra, leggings of some sort, and heavy outdoor shoes. However, there is a clear posting in the community centre policies that street clothes are not supposed to be allowed in public pools for health and sanitation reasons. But of course, we wouldn't want to offend this person. I think this is bullsh*t.

The last thing I'd like to mention is the obsession everyone has with having the best and the most- a direct result of mass media. So many are not satisfied with anything; we have bought into an illusion that is unrealistic. We all hear about this or that insanely rich or successful or talented or beautiful person and think we deserve it too. 

But it's like the markets- the aggregate must, by definition, be average.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

_Example- at one of the public pools I go to here in Vancouver, there is a transvestite who swims in full ladies street clothing, including a full-length dress, padded bra, leggings of some sort, and heavy outdoor shoes. _

THAT.............I would pay good money to see.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

One word- RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Indexx, I think you're experiencing a more local phenomena...when I lived in Vancouver, I realized that to be "normal" there, you had to be "extreme" in some fashion...when you move around the country however, you find that it's not a pervasive attitude. There are, of course, certain pockets of it all over the place, but the country as a whole is pretty laid back...especially compared to vancouver.

Interesting though, I was just reading a book on the 60's...the high tide mark, some would say, for the counterculture, free love, drugs, etc. movement. Many of those people now have kids in their 20-30's (the current "me" generation, must have everything now)...connection? 

Hard to parent a "don't do what I did" kind of method...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I do have a very positive change I have seen. 

Race is becoming less of an issue.

Growing up as a visible minority of newly immigrated parents, I always saw that I was different even though I was born here. I fought racist comments a lot.

My daughters don't even know that they are a minority, and don't see them as different or even there friends. 

We went to the war museum last year with my girl guides, and the tour host made a comment that in one of thr world wars it was harder to tell who the 'bad guy' was. In reference that it was whites fighting whites, as opposed to a visible minority, the kids were so confused on how someone looked could make them good or bad. Super proud moment for me. 

I think my kids are truly just a normal part of society.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Reminded me of something from on another site.



> I have a doctorate and by any standards before this century am lucky enough to be very well-educated.
> 
> Then when I go home I feel foolish when I go for a walk with my father. He knows what kind of bird that is; what it eats; how it will sound. He knows those trees, how they grow, what kind of fruit or leaves they will make. He knows what will grow in that soil. He knows those clouds and what weather it will bring. He knows if you tap a wall with a hammer the pitch will be lower when you hit a 2x4 support.
> 
> I just don't have that level of "natural intelligence" about my surroundings. Nevertheless, when I talk to my students I feel like I am Daniel bloody Boone. These are skills requiring you to spend time outdoors with real birds and not angry ones on a tiny screen.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Something that I heard last week was that for the first time in 50 years, the US networks have stopped playing Saturday morning cartoons. Seems like a small thing maybe- but I can't even imagine my childhood without my fix of cartoons. Fun aside, it just seems so strange that such a massive marketing tool has fallen away.

Good point about feeling like Daniel Boone- I see far fewer kids running around outside as when I was a kid. All we ever did was play outside; I was NEVER in the house- (unless cartoons were on!). My whole thing was to be outside as much as possible- still is to this day.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

indexxx said:


> I see far fewer kids running around outside as when I was a kid. All we ever did was play outside; I was NEVER in the house- (unless cartoons were on!). My whole thing was to be outside as much as possible- still is to this day.


Haven't noticed that myself, but I live in an East Indian neighbourhood and their kids are pretty much outside til dusk whenever they're not in school. I've also noticed that the adults sit out in front of their houses, whereas white people seem to prefer sitting in the backyard. It used to be that white people, especially the elderly, would sit on the front porch.. guess that's another thing you don't see much now.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> Money
> 
> Most people pay with plastic.
> 
> What have you noticed?


Some pay with plastic money as well. 

Food:
Plastic grocery bags, plastic garbage bags, 
Everything is wrapped in plastic now too..meat, cheese, bakery stuff, bread, plastic bags of apples, carrots

Plastic encapsulation to the extreme:
tools, electronics and other consumer goods that you bring home and fight with to get the item out.

addictions:
iphones and texting. I see them walking along not watching where they are going, head bent down texting
away or reading texts sent to them....


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Something that I heard last week was that for the first time in 50 years, the US networks have stopped playing Saturday morning cartoons. Seems like a small thing maybe- but I can't even imagine my childhood without my fix of cartoons. Fun aside, it just seems so strange that such a massive marketing tool has fallen away.
> 
> Good point about feeling like Daniel Boone- I see far fewer kids running around outside as when I was a kid. All we ever did was play outside; I was NEVER in the house- (unless cartoons were on!). My whole thing was to be outside as much as possible- still is to this day.


This is something I have noticed too. There is no need for Saturday morning cartoons as there are whole stations dedicated to kids 7/24 and there is pvr. The marketing tool is still there, just not only on Saturday mornings.

Also, try finding families that don't have their kids in things on Saturday.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

carverman said:


> Some pay with plastic money as well.
> 
> 
> Plastic encapsulation to the extreme:
> ...


great scene from Curb Your Enthusiasm about this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HubZInAs0-A

I love this show- he's completely shameless. Incredible that the scripts are improvised.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

indexxx said:


> great scene from Curb Your Enthusiasm about this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HubZInAs0-A
> 
> I love this show- he's completely shameless. Incredible that the scripts are improvised.


 ... :highly_amused: ... guys, what are Xacto knives for? Happy Thanksgiving day soon! gobble, gobble, LOL!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Safety has changed!
Everything seems to be centered around safety!
I remember as a kid going skatebording with my friends(not a helmet in sight)and than going to my friends pool during summer holidays(no parent on duty of course)
Could you imagine seeing this today lol
I just remember whipping out my door and saying i am going to my friends and i wouldnt be back till the street lights went off
It amazes me how connected everybody is now(seems like kids have cell phones for half the reasons that parents need to get a hold of them)
Was a simpler time(i am talking late 80's early 90's)


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel like such a bad parent...my kids don't have cell phones, they play outside...they love racing boats (toothpicks) down the runoff in the spring (none of their friends know how to do this), they are in real sports, they don't own an Xbox, play station, or whatever...they know how to cook, they have drawstrings and shoe laces...some have broken bones, others have had stitches...and they know they are expected to chip in with work around the house without pay...I even made them pay for their own ipad. They are also food snobs who won't eat fast or most processed foods...

Two of them have never had anti-biotics, the others only once each...

Even worse, we spend our time together...I think they should call child social services.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember being at one friends where both his parents were smokers
I can remember getting rides with the windows rolled up lol(could you imagine the horror that would be today?)
In junior high that same friend and I would go to the corner store to buy his mom smokes(we were 12)
I don't think it ever really crossed my mind,thinking about it now almost seems comical.
I also remember sometime around that age friends parents disciplining my friends(ie:dad's)
hard ear pulls or just watching parents yell(that is when you left)
If i transported my youth to today i am certain half my parents friends would be in custody lol


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

One of the big changes is that people don't have as many kids these days.

When I was a kid...........everyone had a large family and we would hang out on the street together.

There was some safety in numbers........especially if they are family or neighbors.

It is a dangerous world today........and parents are afraid to let the kids out of their sight.

There is still some wandering around in groups going on........especially among teens, but the police view that as suspicious activity and think they are likely looking for trouble.......so they are hassled all the time.

Chased away from the mall.......chased away from downtown.......chased away from the school........

So they sit at somebody's house and play video games.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I have a Chinese friend who had her mother babysitting her two young children.

The mother is recently from China......and saw nothing wrong with letting the kids play on the sidewalk in front of the condo, without sitting there with them.

Somebody called the police and the children's aid were called in. They threatened to take away the kids for "child neglect" if they were seen playing outside alone again.

True story..........that's the reality today.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... :highly_amused: ... guys, what are Xacto knives for? Happy Thanksgiving day soon! gobble, gobble, LOL!


I could be misremembering this, but I think at the end of the episode somebody gives him a knife or a scissors in a clamshell pack! What a catch-22.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Ditto- I bought my mom her smokes all the time (she used to have to give me a note) and was also subjected to the dual-smoking Edmonton winter car rides (I've hated smoke all my life). I also remember that the strap was still used in my elementary school. We had a math teacher who would sneak up behind your desk and give you a two-minute Spock neck-pinch if you were farting around. It really hurt. Imagine now- the lawsuits!!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

indexxx said:


> I could be misremembering this, but I think at the end of the episode somebody gives him a knife or a scissors in a clamshell pack! What a catch-22.


 ... laughed too hard and missed the end so it's certainly would be a catch-22 or a comedy to get scissors/knife in another plastic pack ......since the gentleman was in the kitchen, a pair of shearing scissors would be a good start but we get the drift here .. LOL...poor guy (or gals).


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

indexxx said:


> great scene from Curb Your Enthusiasm about this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HubZInAs0-A
> 
> I love this show- he's completely shameless. Incredible that the scripts are improvised.


LOL!...I can relate to that! In my frustration, I end up getting those kitchen shears and attacking the package from all sides..eventually I win. I don't know why it has to be like this, but these things are become more common..like the milk you buy in those plastic bags.
yes, you can still get 1 litre or 2 litres of milk in regular wax cartons, but these are priced to cost almost a much as 3 litre bags...

I still remember the days when the dairy came around and left you milk in those 1 quart square glass bottles with the pop off paper caps.
The milk tasted better on your cornflakes, and you didn't end up wasting the last bag going sour on you..but that is progress, I guess.

The other thing I've noticed is that t*here is more plastic used on tools than metal*. I still have an jigsaw that I bought in the 70s, it is all aluminum and has served me for 40+ years...yes I do have to plug it in..unlike these plastic drills and power tools that work off rechargable batteries..lots of rechargable batteries, that cost almost as much as the tool to replace when they don't hold a charge anymore...and only last 2-3 years on average.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Big change in society - privacy - a diminishing experience.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... :highly_amused: ... guys, what are Xacto knives for? Happy Thanksgiving day soon! gobble, gobble, LOL!


This must be a trick question from Beav? :biggrin:
Xacto knives are just what they are..used for precision cuts. They usually come with a aluminum barrel handle that accommodates different styles of blades for
pattern cutting, crafts and detail carving,

http://xacto.com/crafters.aspx


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Big change in society - privacy - a diminishing experience.


Yes, I noticed this...all the complaints of people taking selfies with their iphones, in various stages of undress and then finding it posted on the social networks for the entire world to see..then complaining that it wasn't their idea to do that...an oxymoron.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Not so long ago people used to write letters, on paper, and send the in the mail using envelopes and stamps. When's the last time you received a letter like that? I have one friend in Vermont who refuses to do email so he sends me letters, and it's fun to get them, but apart from that I haven't received a letter in years. Same goes for postcards, although some people still send those.

As for the comments on safety, that's just a result of more knowledge and statistics. If you've ever watched Mad Men, you see all kinds of reminders of how far we've come since the 1960s: back then cars didn't even have seat belts (or lap belts only, no shoulder harness), no child seats, and everyone smoked everywhere, including in workplaces. Even doctors smoked in their examination rooms while treating patients. It's different today because we have data on the hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of people who died because of those behaviors. Seat belts and now air bags save thousands of lives every year. Regulations on smoking in public places will avoid many premature deaths and illnesses. The statistics on head injuries from bicycle accidents are compelling; people wear helmets now for the same reason they wear seat belts or have air bags in cars. Please, don't take me back to the "good old days."


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> This must be a trick question from Beav? :biggrin:
> Xacto knives are just what they are..used for precision cuts. They usually come with a aluminum barrel handle that accommodates different styles of blades for
> pattern cutting, crafts and detail carving,
> 
> http://xacto.com/crafters.aspx


 .. not a trick question as it's not Halloween yet...:biggrin: Okay, in all seriousness, that's what I use to cut open those stupid claimshell hard-as-heck plastic packs ... put the blade / cut around the edge of plastic clam - bingo! But you have to be careful with the Xacto knife as the blade is very sharp. 

Short of that, use kitchen shearing scissors .. short of that, use heavy duty sewing scissors (bought at Dollarama) and cut the top and pry open. 

And if all the above doesn't work, follow indexxx' U-tube video. :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

brad said:


> *Seat belts and now air bags save thousands of lives every year*. Regulations on smoking in public places will avoid many premature deaths and illnesses. The statistics on head injuries from bicycle accidents are compelling; people wear helmets now for the same reason they wear seat belts or have air bags in cars. Please, don't take me back to the "good old days."


Good thing we have seat belts and air bags...too many people driving while texting or watching their iphones distracted. Years ago, the cops on a holiday weekend were watching for drinking or speeding...Now that has been replaced with distracted driving or speeding. 

Ah the "good ole days"....when you could get into your car and drive off..without having a "lecture' or chimes telling you to put on your seatbelt. The way cars are being automated these days...warning of collisions ahead or cameras showing objects behind when backing up takes the fun out of driving..it seems.:biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

brad said:


> Not so long ago people used to write letters, on paper, and send the in the mail using envelopes and stamps. *When's the last time you received a letter like that?* I have one friend in Vermont who refuses to do email so he sends me letters, and it's fun to get them, but apart from that I haven't received a letter in years. Same goes for postcards, although some people still send those.


 ... last week at work - a professional formality/confirmation that followed an email correspondence. 

Also, just last month sent a birthday card + letter out of country. Now prepping a slew of Christmas cards to be sent to current and past customers, personally signed and hand-written including the address (no labels). Lots of work (and a reasonable cost) but the personal effort/touch never goes out of style. Cheers, :cool-new:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Many of the laws we have regarding safety have proven to be good...........but there is always the problem of a few people wanting to expand the law and extending it out to satisfy their own personal agenda.

Example......take drunk driving and expand it to marijuana use.

A recent study was released (and grossly misrepresented by MADD and the media) that showed marijuana use makes it 2X as likely a person would get into an accident. The media was all over it with headlines that read........"Marijuana use doubles risk of car accidents".

What they didn't say was that 2X risk was also present among pregnant women drivers and people with 2 kids in the car.

Drunk driving increased the risk........6- 15X. 

Driving on a highway.........increases risk. Driving an older car increases risk. Wearing glasses increases risk. Living in a large urban center increases risk. Age of drivers and inexperience factors into the risk.

Insurance companies are trying to claim...........having a low credit score increases risk.

While I don't advocate driving after marijuana use............the danger should be kept in the proper context.

From the report.........

_In 1993 it was clear from laboratory studies that cannabis and THC produced dose-related impairments in reaction-time, information-processing, perceptual-motor coordination, motor performance, attention and tracking behaviour. This suggested that cannabis could potentially cause car crashes if users drove while intoxicated, but it was unclear whether in fact cannabis use did so. Studies in driving simulators suggested that cannabis-impaired drivers were aware of their impairment and compensated for these effects by slowing down and taking fewer risks. There were similar findings in the few studies on the effects of cannabis use on driving on the road (see [14] for a review)._

It seems like when a new law is passed..........people always have to be on guard for the "slippery slope", which is a constant danger.

The report shows there is danger in smoking marijuana......much less than consuming alcohol.....but danger nevertheless.

The prevalent danger is to young people who begin using marijuana early in life, and become long term habitual users.

We need to employ the best strategies to curtail the activity among young people......and many believe the criminal justice system is a poor way to do that.

As related to the OP topic............we need to recognize that society has changed and employ better strategies to deal with the changes. 

Marijuana use is more acceptable in society these days........as is posting naked pictures of one's self.

As society changes, we have to deal with the changes, but should be careful not to implement knee jerk solutions.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/add.12703/full


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

indexxx said:


> *1.* *a lot is the self-centredness and sense of entitlement* that is increasingly pervasive, and I am convinced *it's a direct result of growing up online.*
> *2.* transvestite who swims in full ladies street clothing, including a full-length dress, padded bra, leggings of some sort, and heavy outdoor shoes.


*1.* True enough, but there are a lot of contributing factors to egomaniacal/narcissistic behaviour, affecting not just digital natives.

The one that comes immediately to mind, is huge decline of manners/civility from people of all ages, and not just talking about digital/web manners either. 
'Rudeness is the weak man's imitation of strength.'

Simplest traditions also disappearing as fast as the Lemurs of Madagascar, and people are too quick to both accept and blame it on the so called rushed-lifestyles, but not too rushed to have daily social connections x several accounts, x several hours [with a lot of strangers]. Not to mention the seemingly daily TV connection with all the celebrity culture nonsense out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_7cVyM8Efg

There have been many positives also, some of which have already been mentioned. 

*2.* *sags:* Wonder why you would want to see that, with or without 'paying good money' for that? Not exactly a circus, is it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ .. . + 1 and I'm too interested in hearing the response to question #2, especially having to "pay up"? :confused2:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A transvestite swimming in full gear........how often do you get to see that in your lifetime ?

Step right up and see the show folks.........for only a dime, 10 pennies........one tenth of a dollar...........


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Video cameras have basically gone away now due to cell phones.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

What's a penny?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

sags said:


> A transvestite swimming in full gear........how often do you get to see that in your lifetime ?
> 
> Step right up and see the show folks.........for only a dime, 10 pennies........one tenth of a dollar...........


But that's my entire point about political correctness- the very fact that it's NOT a show, nobody is supposed to bat an eye at something so idiotic. "Oooh, we wouldn't want to offend this person who is expressing themselves." I have no issue with someone's life choices or sexuality but there are norms and expectations in public. You're in a public pool, wear a bathing suit. Period. I mean, how about the gay cruising areas out here- you go hiking around the beaches at UBC (I'm not speaking of Wreck) and there are guys blowing each other right in public view on the beach and on the paths. If I was walking around in the woods talking up women and having sex out in the open, I'd be thrown in jail. Why is it OK because they're gay? I wouldn't want my kids out for an afternoon seeing that. But you say anything about it and you're branded homophobic. Whatever happened to decency.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Changes in society...

Pervasive monitoring and recording of individuals by governments and large corporations (who are also in bed with government, e.g. Google, Apple, Microsoft). Straight out of Orwell's 1984 -- and freakier than the Orwellian nightmare, imo.

I think our society is losing its rights & freedoms, and very few people seem concerned about it. Perversely, the technologies which _most_ threaten personal privacy (things like iPhones and Facebook) are celebrated as a kind of fashion/culture panacea. They come at a very high cost: you are constantly tracked, and the data about you will live forever.

And governments will prosecute you for your "crimes", real or perceived, with your private data available forever as evidence of your wrong-doings. Even a post such as this one I'm making could be used as evidence against me in the future, depending on what kind of government comes along. I fear a despot in our future who then seeks evidence to use against his enemies. This happens repeatedly through history! Today, such a despot has a mountain of evidence of "crimes" (such as opposing him) to leverage in order to silence or jail his enemies.

It means that a malicious government has the ability to easily silence his opponents. YOU could be the victim of this... yet few people seem to care. Thankfully our governments in the west are benign and mostly well-meaning; this is why the extreme danger of the modern technologies has not yet become apparent.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

indexxx said:


> Example- at one of the public pools I go to here in Vancouver, there is a transvestite who swims in full ladies street clothing, including a full-length dress, padded bra, leggings of some sort, and heavy outdoor shoes. However, there is a clear posting in the community centre policies that street clothes are not supposed to be allowed in public pools for health and sanitation reasons. But of course, we wouldn't want to offend this person. I think this is bullsh*t.


The lifeguards and pool staff who fail to enforce their health & safety guidelines are failing in their duty to do their jobs. Street clothing is certainly inappropriate and unsanitary, and I would imagine it also poses a safety hazard to the swimmer.

If the staff _are_ too shy to enforce their pool guidelines, then it may be an indication that our society has not yet advanced to the state where everyone is treated equally. On the way there, but not quite there yet. With full enlightenment and equality, nobody would hesitate to approach the swimmer and tell them to get out of the pool and change into proper attire.

More appropriate attire for our misinformed transvestite swimmer would certainly be a tasteful two-piece bikini. Or a smart one-piece that accentuates her curves and flirtatiously beckons the curious!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

In addition to the political correctness issues mentioned above...

White on <insert race> racism, rape, and violations against gays hysteria.

These crimes have all dropped multiple fold in the past few decades, and are now exceedingly rare. But from what world leaders and news anchors would have you believe, there has been a huge resurgence and full on epidemic of said crimes in the past 5 years...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

indexxx said:


> *1.* it's NOT a show
> *2.* Whatever happened to decency.


*1.* My point exactly, but there is always an audience [large & small, young and not so young], not concerned with any norms, but just ready to mock x,y,z. Ironically, same audience would be loudest about political correctness when convenient, and of course would be the 1st to complain if they were the object of ridicule.

*2.* In decline. What ever happened to manners? 

Road rage in decline?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ .. . + 1 and I'm too interested in hearing the response to question #2, especially having to "pay up"? :confused2:


"Pay good money" to see <something unusual)?
It's a figure of speech, unqualified as to whether he would or would not see someone in drag swimming clothed in women's attire ..probably more from the curiosity perspective?

I remember seeing Muslim women in full hijab and long dresses inside a public swimming pool to watch their kids..some were even partially wet in the wading pool...odd maybe a few years ago, but today with more of them around...more common ..but ...would I "pay good money" to see them in bikini bathing suits....hmmm? got to think about that.:indecisiveness:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> "Pay good money" to see....probably more from the *curiosity perspective?*


IMHO, not exactly innocent or intellectual curiosity, but exploitive or indecent if you will [you and sags are of course just a bit childish].


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

On the subject of "less is more"and society evolving...
the advertising on TV is in some cases is approaching what society considers still "acceptable' today.

Take for instance women in TV ads, in their underwear. One ad comes to mind..the current "Pennington's" , where an amply endowed woman goes into a dressing room and comes out in minimalist underwear, overflowing, and prancing by the guy watching sports on a big screen...who gives his head a shake while some trashy song is going on about 'kiss my grits"..or something to that effect.

What is that all about?..selling women's undergarments or subliminal advertising?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> "*Pay good money" to see *<something unusual)?
> *It's a figure of speech*, unqualified as to whether he would or would not see someone in drag swimming clothed in women's attire ..probably more from the curiosity perspective? ....
> 
> + ... *got to think about that*


 ... sags + the c-man = weird


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> On the subject of "less is more"and society evolving...
> the advertising on TV is in some cases is approaching what society considers still "acceptable' today.
> 
> Take for instance women in TV ads, in their underwear. One ad comes to mind..the current "Pennington's" , where an amply endowed woman goes into a dressing room and comes out in minimalist underwear, overflowing, and prancing by the guy watching sports on a big screen...who gives his head a shake while some trashy song is going on about 'kiss my grits"..or something to that effect.
> ...


 ... both ... in this case, "more for less". :tyrannosaurus:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

carverman said:


> "Pay good money" to see <something unusual)?
> It's a figure of speech, unqualified as to whether he would or would not see someone in drag swimming clothed in women's attire ..probably more from the curiosity perspective?
> 
> I remember seeing Muslim women in full hijab and long dresses inside a public swimming pool to watch their kids..some were even partially wet in the wading pool...odd maybe a few years ago, but today with more of them around...more common ..but ...would I "pay good money" to see them in bikini bathing suits....hmmm? got to think about that.:indecisiveness:


When I was traveling in Egypt in 1998, I stayed in a hotel one night in Luxor. There were a few Muslim women swimming in the pool fully clothed with traditional wear, with their hijab.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> ad comes to mind..the current "Pennington's"...


That commercial actually has some positive messages as well [the 2013 commercial is even better].

Another change: preserving reproductive potential in women - *oocyte cryopreservation.*
http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/scie...-eggs/vp-a2726485-3abe-4a37-b487-a2b259754837

Semen cryopreservation isn't as novel as the above, as it has been around for decades with the 1st reported pregnancy occurring in the early 50's, as opposed to nearly 4 decades later with the 1st reported birth using frozen eggs.


----------

